

Show HN: Datepair.js – intelligently select date and time ranges - heyjonboy
http://jonthornton.github.io/Datepair.js/

======
nitrogen
Just a heads up, I saw no datepickers in Firefox 26. Here are the JS errors
from the console:

    
    
        Blocked loading mixed active content "http://jonthornton.github.io/jquery-timepicker/jquery.timepicker.js"[Learn More] Datepair.js
        Blocked loading mixed active content "http://jonthornton.github.io/jquery-timepicker/jquery.timepicker.css"[Learn More] Datepair.js
        Blocked loading mixed active content "http://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jqueryui/1.7.2/themes/ui-lightness/jquery-ui.css"[Learn More] Datepair.js
        TypeError: $(...).timepicker is not a function Datepair.js:95
        TypeError: $(...).timepicker is not a function Datepair.js:153
        TypeError: $(...).timepicker is not a function Datepair.js:205
        TypeError: $(...).timepicker is not a function Datepair.js:248
        TypeError: $(...).timepicker is not a function Datepair.js:403
    

It looks like HTTPS Everywhere is switching to [https://](https://), so you
just need to change some [http://](http://) URLs to protocol-relative URLs
(starting with "//").

Hope this helps.

------
leeluolee
make your site a little beautiful will help you get more suggestion on your
datepair.js.

